# Ralph reichts 2: kommt 2018 in die Kinos - dieses Mal zerlegt Ralph das Internet



## BritFragner (1. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ralph reichts 2: kommt 2018 in die Kinos - dieses Mal zerlegt Ralph das Internet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ralph reichts 2: kommt 2018 in die Kinos - dieses Mal zerlegt Ralph das Internet


----------



## ballsoker (1. Juli 2016)

'kommt am 09.03.2016 in den USA in die Kinos; ein Datum zum deutschen Kinostart ist noch nicht bekannt' Waaaas es ist bereits in den Kinos, das wüsste ich aber  #2018


----------



## Odin333 (1. Juli 2016)

Ich fand den ersten Teil wirklich super.
Finde es bis heute schade, dass man den süssen kleinen Glitch nicht in einem Videospiel à la Mario Kart verarbeitet hat.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (1. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis! Wir konnten den Film natürlich noch nicht ansehen ... wir doch nicht.


----------

